# mortar used in masonry classes



## vabrickmason (Sep 8, 2006)

does anyone know what mix they use in masonry classes the type you reuse. i'm going to start training a couple of labors of mine to lay brick i don't have enough time in the day to teach both so i decided to teach them a couple of nights a week at my house to give them some time just working with bricks. i can't find bricklayers anywhere so i decided to train a few just hope they don't move on when they get to where there laying bricks fair.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sand and water. No cement.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

20 sand to a bag of lime,no cement.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

They use lime mortar in the ones I am familiar with. I don't know about reusing it, but it is cheap and easy to knock down and clean up. 1 part regular old lime (we call it chit-house lime) to 3 parts sand. It works close to "real"mortar and tools the same, and can be removed for a couple of days or weeks after being laid. Just don't teach them how to mix mud using it, because it is different in that aspect.


----------



## vabrickmason (Sep 8, 2006)

thanks everyone that will help.


----------



## Masonry_Resto (Dec 20, 2006)

Here at Local One training center they either use a lime mortar (1bag/20 shovels of sand) or refactory mortar. ...


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You mean fire clay. Refractory mortar has adhesion properties and air sets.


----------



## jshuatree8 (Feb 1, 2007)

*reply training mortar*

the sand and lime is reusable just break down and add more water


----------



## laybrick (Jul 2, 2006)

about 25 years ago someone gave me a book for a pretty exclusive course on masonry ,when I was a learner dude. It stated that they used just lime. Stays consistant, hardens up to learn strikeing, and can be re-used. I too am haveing a hard time finding bricklayers, and contemplateing the same thing


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

lime sand and water


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

tkle said:


> 20 sand to a bag of lime,no cement.


 exactly but id use 22 or 23 depends on ya labors shovel size


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> They use lime mortar in the ones I am familiar with. I don't know about reusing it, but it is cheap and easy to knock down and clean up. 1 part regular old lime (we call it chit-house lime) to 3 parts sand. It works close to "real"mortar and tools the same, and can be removed for a couple of days or weeks after being laid. Just don't teach them how to mix mud using it, because it is different in that aspect.


very dffrnt,,and glad to see someone use MUD also lol,, i may have not noticed be4 but im usualy seeing mortar in here salute to the MAD MUD SLINGERZ


----------

